

Show HN: Explore Open Source Code Online (early prototype) - vineet
http://www.codemaps.org/e/Lucene

======
vineet
We have done a minor pivot to launch a really cool service. Would love to hear
what you guys think of it.

Would you like to see it be easier to use, any particular features, more
projects online, or supporting more languages (currently only Java)?

------
abhirakshit
Sorry guys, due to a stupid bug some of you might have faced really long wait
times while trying to explore a diagram. I apologize for that. The issue has
been resolved and exploration should work much better now.

